# Australian Resume Format



## nemesis

Dear All,

I'm seeking some advice and favour from this forumers who can help me in this.I know Oz resume format is totally different from any countries out there so i hope someone could give me some tips and resume format in Ozzie style.
Any suggestions?


----------



## h3rdna

interested in this as well..willing to offer a small fee if you can do it over for me


----------



## John...WW

Hi,

There are lots of places online to see a resume and even on this forum you will find different points of view. A basic structure is:

- Personal details
- Summary of skills
- Qualifications and certificates
- Employment history
- Referees

Some people will say that your resume should be no longer than two pages etc. I disagree both as an employer and someone in this industry. You need to concisely present relevant information to a potential employer on what you have to offer and why they would employ you. I know as an employer as well that I would not pay a wage to someone who I did not check out fully first.

Hope this helps.


Regards

John


----------



## Dexter

The most important part of your Resume will always be your Australian experience and your skills. Employers will be looking at that area in the first place.


----------



## christianus

Why do Australia employment emphasis for local experience? If the equipment operation method is same as others country then i believed if the person have experienced and skills, why he is not given fair chance to demonstrate his/her ability instead of local exp.


----------



## Dexter

> Why do Australia employment emphasis for local experience?


Because too many immigrants are making up their overseas experience and in most cases there is no way to check if it is real.


----------



## tookie

It all depends on what industry your in. I was hired with no aussie experience! But relevant overseas experience where they could test my skills.


----------



## DziubekR6

I can`t add links so " interviewiq. com.au/top10resumemistakes ", you know what to do  Generally Karalyn`s advices on this page are very useful (look at her other articles too). In case of Cover Letter examples " seek. com.au/jobs-resources/cover-letters ".


----------



## RRJ

tookie said:


> It all depends on what industry your in. I was hired with no aussie experience! But relevant overseas experience where they could test my skills.


Interesting... can you pls tell me which industry you're into


----------



## Editor

The curriculum vitae can change in structure and format from country to country and therefore it is important that you do your homework in this particular field. In simple terms, your CV is your one and only chance to sell yourself and ensure that you at least receive some form of contact from the potential employer.

Even if you have the best experience in the world, the most sought-after skills, unless you get this across in your CV you could lose out.


----------



## maxtico1

The toughest part about resume writing is actually being able to market yourself properly. There is a fine line between promoting your achievements and sounding boastful. In my experience, I have found that the majority of people “play it safe” when writing their resume. They stick to the old style format and spend the majority of the resume detailing their duties and responsibilities that they do on a day to day basis. This not only leads to a dull and boring resume but also does you no favours when trying to stand out from your competition.
I have listed some tips below; 
If your resume lists responsibilities and duties it’s time to turn these into “Achievement Statements” You may not realise but many of your daily duties can easily be adapted and turned into an achievement. For example:
“Manage a team of 5 office people” – This sounds like a daily duty and a boring statement By adding a couple of “Power Words” we can easily turn this into an achievement statement: “Manage, develop and mentor a team of 5 diverse individuals in all aspects of office operations”
The more achievements you can include within your resume the better. Don’t forget to back your achievements up with examples. 
Target your resume towards the job you are applying for and remove information that does not add value to your application. For example, if you are applying for a job as an accountant, it is not necessary to include a hobbies section on your resume that’s says you like “reading, going to movies and playing tennis.” This is irrelevant information that is taking up space on your resume. Hiring managers have limited time to read through every job application. Don’t waste their time with information that won’t help you in getting the job.
Don’t use fancy fonts, different sized fonts, pictures, tables, boxes etc. etc. Your resume is a sales document and has one job and that is to get you to the interview stage. Hiring managers are only interested in the facts. They want to know that you have the right skills to do their job.


----------



## alexlhh

I do not think there are a lot of differences between oz resume and somewhere else's, and in my point of view, make a unique style of resume will help you stand out from so many competitors.


----------



## LettyLocke

Having a good resume is very important and adding to that if you have local Australian company relevant experience, that will for sure make you one strong candidate among the crowd. Make sure you prepare a good CV. During my time I took help from one of the cv books online and it really gave me an idea of what to include and what to exclude. Good luck.
Book that I referred:
cvpro.co.nz/write-your-own-cv-a-cv-writing-guide


----------



## bmacavanza

Just go seek.com; there are heaps of information there.
CV are long format(min 3 pages) and resume are short format(max 3 pages).


----------

